
Can a neural network learn to recognize doodles? - dudisbrie
https://quickdraw.withgoogle.com/?ref=producthunt
======
0x7fffffff
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12965311)

